# Hawaii Members: Where to get Caridina japonica?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I see them in aquarium catalogs, online, etc. but no one will ship to Hawaii. I'm sure members here at APC would be willing to send some this way, but I fear it would be against state regulations (not confirmed but rather not risk it). Does anyone know of a source for _Caridina japonica_? I fear that Opae would be too small and the acclimation from brackish to freswater would take to long. I will be visiting Oahu in June, and can anyone recommend a good place to buy? Or could someone spare some as it would be sent in-state? Thanks for any help.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

hey, i don't live in hawaii, but some of the stores located on this page http://www.tfhmagazine.com/default.aspx?pageid=40 might have what you're looking for. i realize there are several islands so the stores might not be where you are, but if one of them is, calling them and asking if they have the amano shrimp in stock is probably your best bet

good luck in your search


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for your help. Stacys Pets is the closest, and I have seen them with the shrimp. But they don't sell their "imports." I guess I'll try calling them up and attempt to "special" order a few. I just wish there was someplace closer (stacys pets = 70 miles away = 2-3 hour drive  )


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

Your gonna have to go the private route and take the chance with postal inspectors and all the headache that involves. applied for import permit like Franks Aquarium's website says to do, but according to Dept of Ag mgr I spoke to, "all freshwater shrimp are illegal to import to Hawaii". told Frank, and he is supposed to be changing his website to reflect this. Heard this from LFS personel as well. what is here in state is not supposed to be here....

talk to fish club members or make friends with the LFS workers, they may help you out. and as for Oahu stores, forget about it, I visit them weekly and all they have are your standard "Feeder shrimp". good luck with your quest.

Fellow boonies resident.


----------

